# How do you stop rabbits from biting?



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

I got my rabbit on Monday and today, he's started nipping me. It doesn't hurt most of the time, although does at some points. He nips my arms. Is this just him being playful? He also likes to lick my arms as well. He's so cute and when we got him, he was so shy but now he really seems to be coming out of himself (only 5 days later!). I'm 27 and haven't had a rabbit since I was about 8! I remember when we got him, he used to bite and it really hurt but after a while, he stopped and become the best rabbit ever! Is my rabbit being vicious or is he just playing?

I'm also wondering, is it worth me getting another rabbit as I worry that he'll get lonely? I work Monday to Friday so am out of the house from 8.30am to 6.30pm but I give him a cuddle before I leave for work and bring him in the house when I get home. Is this enough?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Rabbits always enjoy each others company, I think it would be a good idea if you are out lots. I have never had a nipping rabbit, I think saying "no" if he does it will teach him to stop but u dont want him to know it hurts or he will get cheaky with it


----------



## Honeybunny (Sep 12, 2009)

How old is your rabbit and is he neutered?

He may be a bit bored..or going through puberty and getting hormonal..has he got toys?

If you are going to get him a friend he will need neutering first and then wait 6 weeks if introduced to an un neutered doe..if a neutered doe can be introduced 10 days after his op

Rabbits are best in neutered pairs as even if you spend 2 hours a day with him..it means for 22 he's on his own ..rabbits don't sleep all night like we do the cat-nap throughout the 24 hours..so a solo bun is often very lonely

There are so many bunnies all over the country sat in rescues waiting for homes
If you go to a decent rescue the doe will already be neutered and vacs which will be cheaper than getting it done yourself and no worry about the op
Some rescues will help with bonding too 
Good luck!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

sounds like 1 of my kits i had from my last litter!
he was either going through early hormonal stage or it was due to 1 night a fox scared the litter.
it will pass, sometimes a loud screach when he does it can help as this is what his litter mates would do if he hurt them or ive heard some people blow in there face but this wound my little kit up and he bit me again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

put it in a pie


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> put it in a pie


Useful! But wouldn't expect anymore


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

people say they don't understand punishment but I had one that would bite my stomach(and mean it!) if she was sat on my lap so when she did it I gave her a quick pinch on her ear, just enough so she would feel it, and she would turn away. after about a week of perservering with it every time she bit, she just stopped biting! She was the nicest bunny after that, after she decided that it wasn't worth it. I wasn't hurting her, just teaching her that she would get the same if she did it. Not saying it would work with them all, some would just turn round and nip again but it worked for her.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yes I know of people who have used this on dogs and it seems to work well


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be hormones, my George is a bit nippy at the moment because his bits have dropped and he needs castrating. How old is your bun? Is he showing any other signs of hormonal behaviour like spraying and humping things? 

A friend would also be good for him BUT wait till its been six weeks after being castrated for the hormones to calm down. I'd advise getting a spayed female from rescue oherwise you'll have to keep them separated for about 6 months till the female is old enough to be spayed and her stitched heal before starting to bond them.


----------



## jes4789 (Jun 22, 2009)

mines exactly the same!! when i first got him you could put him on ur chest or lap and he was good as gold now when i get him out all he wants to do is bite me or my clothes!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

when u get rabbits they are lovely, then a few weeks later their hormones kick in and its important to get them neutered or spayed asap as this will stop the naughty behavior from sticking. 

Rabbits do need lots of human contact in order to be nice friendly bunnies, if you work a lot then for the bunnies own sake having 2 is much kinder on them. 

If you can only commit to 1 bunny then having it indoors where it gets to see you go about your daily routine will greatly improve your relationship, and silly things like watching tv with treats on ur lap will get them to know that your not going to hurt them or always be picking them up.


----------



## jes4789 (Jun 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> people say they don't understand punishment but I had one that would bite my stomach(and mean it!) if she was sat on my lap so when she did it I gave her a quick pinch on her ear, just enough so she would feel it, and she would turn away. after about a week of perservering with it every time she bit, she just stopped biting! She was the nicest bunny after that, after she decided that it wasn't worth it. I wasn't hurting her, just teaching her that she would get the same if she did it. Not saying it would work with them all, some would just turn round and nip again but it worked for her.
> 
> *Heidi*


I tried that tonite... couldnt seem to pinch it lol to feel like it was hurting anyway... so i just keep pulling him by the ears to pull him off n that didnt work either...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jes4789 said:


> I tried that tonite... couldnt seem to pinch it lol to feel like it was hurting anyway... so i just keep pulling him by the ears to pull him off n that didnt work either...


oh, well it was worth mentioning, it worked for Storm. She would flick her head as you did it, then not do it again. Shame it doesnt work for you. 
I don't really have any other ideas, mine are all scratchers not biters!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

spraying with water might work, if you have a spare hand that is


----------



## jes4789 (Jun 22, 2009)

ill try that tonite!


----------



## Honeybunny (Sep 12, 2009)

please DO NOT try hurting your rabbit to stop any behaviour..it is cruel and will not work..all it may do is make him scared of you
He will not associate the pain with what he has done..dreadful advice to do that to any animal

and NEVER pull a rabbit by the ears..would you like it?

You can make a squeal noise if he bites which may work..but neutering along with regular handling is the best advice


----------



## jes4789 (Jun 22, 2009)

he has been neutered... i dont pull them hard just enough to let him know what hes doing is wrong!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I also wonder if a whistle kept in the mouth while ur handling him might be worth a try, then if he goes for u thats gotta put him off


----------



## Honeybunny (Sep 12, 2009)

A whistle could well be too loud a noise for a rabbit..remember their hearing is much more sensitive than ours

and re pullling the ears..no physical punishment is ever justified for any animal..so please don't pull them anymore..it may seem gentle to you but not to him and pulling his ears will not "let him know what he's doing wrong" as said before he will not connect the two things


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Honeybunny said:


> please DO NOT try hurting your rabbit to stop any behaviour..it is cruel and will not work..all it may do is make him scared of you
> He will not associate the pain with what he has done..dreadful advice to do that to any animal
> 
> and NEVER pull a rabbit by the ears..would you like it?
> ...


Completely agree!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The spraying or squelling ideas should work quite well. When I first got Rosie and she was a biter I squeeked everytime she tried to bite and after a week of doing this she stopped and now is a very sweet rabbit.


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

My rabbit is now about 9 weeks old so I think it's too early for him to be neutered - I think that can only be done from 6 months plus can't it?

He's not showing any other signs of bad behaviour. I wonder if he's just playing or getting excited? My cats do that. They will nip me if they are playing or being affectionate. He hasn't done it for a while now though so hopefully he's out of that phase. Well he has bitten my fingers a couple of times but it doesn't hurt at all. The other thing he does which does hurt, is climbing round my neck. If I hold him on my chest, he will always climb up round my neck and his claws really scratch. My chest is actually covered in fine scratches!!! Very attractive!

So I'd imagine I'd have to wait about 4 or so months before I could introduce a new rabbit? If I do get one, I think I will get it from a rescue centre.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

as soon as his nuts drop he can be done, however some not so competent vets will still want to wait


----------



## Honeybunny (Sep 12, 2009)

If he scratches your neck wear a high necked top or put a towel round your neck when holding him
Also as soon as his testicles appear they can be off!! usually around 15-17 weeks..then when he has recovered..about a week later ..he can be introduced to a girl aslong as she is speyed..all decent rescues will neuter there rabbits.
If you get an unneutered doe you must wait 6 weeks post his castrate to ensure he is no longer fertile


----------

